# What a flippin nightmare



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just got back from the airport after sitting around waiting for my flight to Leeds Bradford to move my mum into a new sheltered housing flat on Tuesday morning. Flight cancelled after we were told originally there would be a 2 hour delay. The flight is rescheduled for 7pm tomorrow, which means I can't get a car until 8am Tuesday from Leeds to get to my mothers just an hour before her removals people arrive. If it is foggy again at Leeds tomorrow and the flight is cancelled again god knows what will happen.

Oh well at least I will have one less day in foggy miserable UK. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have just got back from the airport after sitting around waiting for my flight to Leeds Bradford to move my mum into a new sheltered housing flat on Tuesday morning. Flight cancelled after we were told originally there would be a 2 hour delay. The flight is rescheduled for 7pm tomorrow, which means I can't get a car until 8am Tuesday from Leeds to get to my mothers just an hour before her removals people arrive. If it is foggy again at Leeds tomorrow and the flight is cancelled again god knows what will happen.
> 
> Oh well at least I will have one less day in foggy miserable UK. Every cloud has a silver lining.


Yes, my kids had said it was foggy and miserable, they have only been home 10 days and are pining for the sunshine.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We have learned from experience that when there is a two hour delay that they tend to be telling lies. If you can then check that it has actually left from the other end. In your case I don't think that it left Leeds until 22:30 according to Jet2 themselves. On a good day the flight time is around 4 hours so do the sums and allow for the 2 hour time difference.

Check this link, I hope that you see it before it expires or is changed.

Status

If the link is changed then here is the text.

Departures and Arrivals

To check the departure or arrival status of Jet2.com flights please click here

Latest Flight Information

Jet2.com regrets to advise that due to adverse weather conditions in Leeds Bradford Airport, the below flights have diverted. Customers will receive coach transportation. Jet2.com apologises for any inconvenience caused however safety must always be our priority.

LS186 Malaga to Leeds Bradford - Diverted to Manchester Airport

LS272 Alicante to Leeds Bradford - Diverted to Newcastle

Delayed Flights - 21 October 2012

Jet2.com regrets to advise that the below flights will be delayed. Jet2.com sincerely apologises for any inconvenience caused. These flights will now operate to the below revised schedule:

LS536 Cork to Newcastle- Departs: 12:00 22 October 2012 , Arrives: 13:15.

LS405 Leeds Bradford to Paphos- Departs: 22:30, Arrives: 04:55.

LS406 Paphos to Leeds Bradford - Departs: 19:00 22 October 2012, Arrives: 21:05.

(All times are local)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I had already worked out thatwhen they told us it therewas a 2 hour delay the plane had obviously not taken off yet. That means they should have said there is at least a 5 1/2 horus delay (allowing for the 1 hour turnover)
Its lucky we only live 12 minutes drivefrom the airport. If we had lived somewhere like Polis Dennis would not have been happy having to come all the way to collect me again.


----------

